# RC Refurb/TP Racing In PA & NJ Is Having A NINCO Race



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

*RC Refurb/TP Racing In PA & NJ Is Having A SPIRIT & NINCO Race*

SPIRIT
PEUGEOT 406 SILHOUTTE 6 HOUR EURO TEAM TROPHY RACE 
"ENDURO6"​
Saturday May 22nd 2010

Fee: $'15.00

Pre Sign Ups Available

Where:

RC Refurb Etc/TP Race Team...Located In The
Grand Market Place
4340 rt 130 North
Willingboro, NJ 08046
215-651-1272
When: May 22, 10:00 AM - 7:00 PM
Description: Hello Spirit Racers! We are having a big 6 Hour EURO Team race and we want all of you, to come out and race those cars. This race, is ONLY for the Spirit Coupes.

It Must be 2 to a team ..... including yourself. Each Driver of each team, that's in the top 4 places, Will Get A EURO6 Trophy. Team drivers, can switch every 15 to 30 mins....thru the race. That will be discussed, between races, the day of the event, but before we start.

Stock Front Tires
Stock Gears
Spirit Motor
Any Braid
Super Tires
SCX or Stock Spirit Wheels
Clay or other weight allowed

Doors Open Up @ 10:00 AM
Sign up start @ 11 AM
Race start @ 12 PM and will not end until 6 PM....therafter the team points, will be totaled and the trophies will be handed out and pictures will be taken for the RCR/TPR website.

Track Power Will Be Set @ 12V.

____________________________


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

_ TP Racing Ninco Meganes/Mosler Trophy Race #2_


*''TOP8"*​ 



































Sunday May 23rd 2010


Fee: $10.00 Each Class
Fee: $15.00 Both Classes

*

Where:* At RC Refurb Etc.
Grand Market Place
4340 N rt 130
Willingboro, NJ 08046
215-651-1272



*Description:* This Meganes & Mosler Race, Is a run...what you brung Event.

NC-5 Motor, 
Any Tire
Any Braid
Any Wheels d
Any Gear
*Top 4 Winners, in Each Race, Will Get Trophies*_*....That's 8 Total Trophies. 

Track Power Will Be Set @ 13.8v
*_


----------

